# My first litter :D - now with photos!



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay, 14.august my first litter in a long time was born.
Doe is agouti variengated satin
Buck is BEW (with some dark colour on ears)

Counting the babies I think they are 9  they look very healthy and are well cared for my mom and nanny. Seem like the colours will be even, half of them like mom and half of them like dad. But I will see better when I can have a better look at them and when the fur comes....just really hope I get some satin babies in there 

Took 2 photos but mom is a bit worried about the babies so I didn´t want to bother her too much so the photos were no good. Will take better once soon, when do you think it´s ok to pick up the babies?
mom is worried when I touch the nest and runs a little around but is quick to stop and eat as soon as I stop touching the nest material. Babies are more revealed now, she is not as nervous about hiding them far far away in the nest as at first


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Just checked out my babies, tryed to sex them but man that was not easy. They always crawl everywhere and the counted once would get mixed with the other once. So I just started counting them into egg cartons, 2-3 in each hole, they were more scared alone, and I think I have some Idea of what I´ve got. I am sure the sexing is some off, have never sexed pinkies before and I could not see any nipples on any of them but I thougth that the area downstairs looked clearly like a buck or a doe (saw a diffirence) but we will see. 
Soo according to my first sexing and official counting I have:

3 variegated or marked bucks (some type of gray, I think one is light brown)
4 variegated or marked does (at least one light brown but the others more gray)
1 BEW buck
1 BEW doe
1 PEW buck
Total: 5 bucks + 5 does = 10 babies 

All looking good and healty and same size


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the litter!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you 

Got some photos now 
Counted again, not good in sexing pinkies but today I got the same number and same colours in each gender so I think I´m doing it right 









10 babies, 5 does and 5 bucks
1 dark gray buck
2 lighter gray bucks maybe satin
1 BEW buck
1 PEW buck
2 light brown does
1 lighter gray doe
1 gray doe
1 BEW doe

CLOSE UPS


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking the ones with pink eyes that I think you refer to as light brown and I would call fawn.All lovely and healthy looking.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How exciting! Lovely babies.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like you've got some satin!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Looks like you've got some satin!


Yay! I was thinking that  sooo happy, I now have the only satin mice in my country and getting satin babies is therefore awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

So pleased that you got some satins  They are little cuties!! I love the little pink eyed mousie


----------

